# Noisy bleeping electric fence charger! ***pic added***



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, here is the deal, I have a new electric fence charger due to going through FOUR of the one brand so I switched... slight hiccup, this one is loud! So much so that I can't hear anything in the barn with the baby monitor over the clicking noise! Do any of you all have a similar problem? Any suggestions on how I can quiet that sucker? I can only imagine it will drive the goats batty too. ... poor things. what do you all do to keep things quiet in your barns?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

That's stupid. My electric charger just makes a click and has a green light that goes on and off. I have no idea what you could do to quiet it.  How frustrating.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

no idea how you could quieten it... but could you shift the charger to another shed...? like we have our 2 no one is workshop no two in grage and they current 150 acres. just a thought


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Unfortunately the only other place we have power is at the house and I do NOT want that clicking coming from my laundry room! I am going to see if building a box around it will help block at least some of it... tried mounting it on the wall IN its original packaging with holes cut in the box for the wires. Helped some, but still pretty loud... also it is located at the only available power source which means its right next to the baby monitor.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

great..... (*,.,*)


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Could it be the charge is too high? Another thought is it is a bad or clitch in thier product? Do you have the company, maybe someone has come across this and it is noted on the website? Just some thoughts...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

I have one that does that when something is interfering with the line. Go out and make sure nothing is shorting it, like even some weeds, or even maybe a wire is touching something.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

What brand is it?? Mine is loud to, but I just figure it's cause it gives one )*(&*^%$ big jolt if you touch it. LOL Landed me on my butt once.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Oh its a high powered one alright! in order to keep my doggies away from the fence it has to be! its only charging about 400 feet of fence right now and its made to do 50 miles.... did I go over board? maybe... Its this one: Parmak Super Energizer 4 Low Impedance 110/120 Volt 50 Mile Range Electric Fence Controller #SE4 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002YUWHA/ref=oss_product. I have had zero luck with the Zareba brand and I do like this one because it has a digital indicator showing the charge on the fence and a replaceable fuse (imagine that). I'm still waiting on my check from the other people for the fence charger that went kaput on us for the fourth time.

I built a muffler box out of scrap 2x8 that I got for free at home depot, it seems a little quieter now in there. Will post pics tomorrow if I get around to taking them. I'm trying to think of what else I can do to muffle the noise. Can still hear it even with the box. I read one review where someone was complaining but I dismissed it since I know that fence chargers make noise, part of the process of charging.

Maybe it will quiet down over time, or once I get the rest of the fence hooked up. Boy are the neighbor's chihuahuas going to be upset when they get popped by the fence next time!


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Zapzilla is a Parmak Mark 7 in a weather-proof outdoor box. I know exactly what they sound like. A really loud POK! POK! POK! right? Sounds like someone hitting the case with a stick. That's normal for the Parmak chargers I've used. They're annoying but I really like the digital readouts.

You could put foam over it to muffle the sound, or make an outdoor box for it like I did. On quiet days I can hear it popping all the way across the lake.

Everything outside respects Zapzilla. The box shows what kind of animals it controls. I got the one for rhinos, elephants, freight trains and goats.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Ah yes, Good Old Parmak. I've got the seven. Got to love it when you seen the red number at 19, say wow that would hurt! The walk over to the buck pen, go to check water, stand up, and hit the wire: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*



dvfreelancer said:


> Everything outside respects Zapzilla. The box shows what kind of animals it controls. I got the one for rhinos, elephants, freight trains and goats.


 :ROFL: I like that! you really made my evening (its been a doozy). Thanks


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*



> The walk over to the buck pen, go to check water, stand up, and hit the wire


Ah, a fellow Parmak owner. You can spot them by their singed eyebrows.



> did I go over board?


Goats are tough and stubborn. They'll take a lesser voltage as just the cost of doing monkey business. You need something that's educational or they're not going to respect it. I started with a smaller charger and mine were getting out all the time. [kirk]You need that phaser power.[/kirk]

Mine are pretty clever. If they want to test the fence, the big nannies will push one of the babies into the wire and see how loud they holler. Yup, it's working today.

Zer is no escape from zis camp.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

my problem isn't so much the goats getting out (believe it or not) its my #@(#*&$ dogs trying to get in! The ice shorted out the last one we had and it stopped working, figured this time I would get one that has a real "bite" to it. I haven't gotten zapped by this one yet (touch wood) but I am sure I will eventually. A 50 mile charger is enough zap for 400 feet of line right?


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Noisy bleeping electric fence charger!*

Ok, here is the box I built. It seems to muffle the sound enough that it doesn't drive me crazy through the monitor. Sounds more like a tic, tic, now instead of a gong...lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definately think that it has enough power behind it to teach your dogs a lesson!

The box looks good...if the noise is still too much, try using some of the rigid foam board insulation between the charger and the wood.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

The foam is a good Idea, might give it a shot if it becomes an issue. So far the box seems to be enough ::fingers crossed::


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice box!!! thats cool


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Free wood from home depot. ... darn box weighs about 20 pounds! Had to use like 6 screws to hold it on the wall so I wouln'dt be paranoid about it pulling out! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice box .... great work.... :hi5: :thumbup:


----------

